# اقتراح هام



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*سلام المسيح

طبعا المنتدى هنا فية ناس كتير غير مسيحيية بتتعرف على الرب  من خلا ل المنتدى

بس بعد مابيعرفوا المسيح اكيد محتاجيين مساعدتك (طريقة الصلاة - الصوم - التناول -الاعتراف )

اية رايك ياروك نفتح قسم للمساعدة المومنيين الجدد  وتثبيتهم فى الايمان 

يكون فية شرح لكل الاسئلة من طريقة الصلاة و ............... الخ 

وكمان موضوعات روحية تعرفهم اكثر عن المسيح 

انا عاوز اساعدك بس مش عارف اوصل فكرتى ليك 

ياريت تبقى فهمت قصدى

سلام المسيح *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 أكتوبر 2008)

الاقسام المسيحية كلها

مواضيع روحية و فيها تأملات و تتعلم منها الصلاة

وفية مواضيع عن الطقوس و اسرار الكنيسة الاعتراف و التناول ....... الخ​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (18 أكتوبر 2008)

انا مع فراشه فى الكلام ده 
وكمان بقولك ان فيه قسم الاسئله والاجوبه وقسم المرشد الروحى كلهم مساعده لكا من دخل الى قلوبهم النور الحقيقى نور السيد المسيح و لتثبيتهم
وشكراا ليك على الفكره


----------



## bosbos0777 (20 أكتوبر 2008)

انا عندى اسأله كتيره وعيزه حد يرد عليه فيها


----------



## bosbos0777 (20 أكتوبر 2008)

انا عيزه اعرف ازاى راعوس دخلت عند بوعز فى اطه وازاى حمتها الى قلتلها كده وازاى نامت عند رجله؟          ياريت تردوا على السوأل لانه محيرنى اوى


----------



## لوقا عادل (21 أكتوبر 2008)

المنتدي فية كل دة بس انتا مش واخد بالك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 نوفمبر 2008)

bosbos0777 قال:


> انا عيزه اعرف ازاى راعوس دخلت عند بوعز فى اطه وازاى حمتها الى قلتلها كده وازاى نامت عند رجله؟          ياريت تردوا على السوأل لانه محيرنى اوى



*حطي سؤالك في باب الاسئلة والاجوبة المسيحية وهتلاقي الرد علي سؤالك *


----------



## amad_almalk (29 ديسمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا يا باشااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## engy_love_jesus (2 يناير 2009)

*فعلا وكمان القسم بتاع الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية فيه مواضيع كلوة اوى

وكمان اى سوال هما شاكين فيه 

لو عندك مواضيع اسال المشرف بتاع القسم لو ينفع تحطها هناك ولا لا

وربنا يبارك تعب محبيتك ​*


----------

